# help need to know dating policy and if we will get in trouble



## DontLeaveSaveME (Mar 29, 2022)

hi i’ve been with target for about 5 weeks on remodeling and i got my gf a job there with me bc it’s easiest for us being that i don’t have a drivers license and need to be given rides, problem is all my coworkers are going around calling her my girlfriend on the clock and i need to know if management finds out if she will be fired or moved bc neither would work for us. we don’t even interact at work, i’ve been trying to tell everyone we’re roommates and got ahead of the gossip but i’m really worried


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 29, 2022)

Bring it up to ETL or HR, be proactive about it. Do not go to the bathroom together!!


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 29, 2022)

Be straight up honest.  No games.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 30, 2022)

We have a married couple who work at my store, and I've known of other couples that worked there too - I don't think there is any policy against it for regular team members.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Mar 30, 2022)

It’s really nobody’s business. As long as you both show up, do your jobs, and don’t cause issues/conflicts of interest there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 30, 2022)

If there’s no direct reporting relationship (either of you are each other’s Leaders), neither of you is a TL or ETL (whom, even not each other’s TL/ETL perhaps, are still in a position where you can direct work or have influence) while one of you is of a lower rank, and neither of you are HR or AP, you should be Gucci.

I mean, I would still get in front of the issue as already advised here by disclosing it to HR (as the rumor mill at T sure turns fast — I guess that’s why we’re headquartered in Mill City 😂) before others paint your relationship as problematic with their drama.


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Jan 2, 2023)

don’t $h!t where you eat


----------

